# Schwinn Mirada???



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, and also to the mountain bike riding. I picked up a Schwinn Mirada from my father in law, and i cleaned it up a bit. The bike really seems to be a nice one, but i was wondering how I go about trying to upgrade the front forks with some of the shock type forks? Or any info on the mirada as i've searched the net, but can't find to much info. I'm going to be using this bike until i get enough money to buy a newer and nicer one but for the time being, this will have to do. Any info would be great.
Thanks,
Marv


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Keep It Stock*

Unless you already have a fork, or can get one from a friend inexpensively I wouldn't bother adding suspension to it. The cost of that 'upgrade' would likely be more than the original retail of the bike.
Riding it rigid will improve your riding skills. Suspension forks can be nice for bombing down really rough trails but they are by no means necessary.
Have fun logging some riding time on that bike and start saving for a better one.


----------



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks shayne. i'll do just that. anybody else with some info on the Schwinn Mirada??


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I sold those new for several years. They were 1 or 2 steps above the entry level in the Schwinn line. Upgrades from the Mesa Runner, one level below, included alloy hubs, better tires, and an index shifting upgrade. I agree with Shayne: Just get out and ride it like it is, have fun, learn bike handling skills, and save for a different bike.


----------



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks for the helpful words.


----------



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

anybody else have any info on the Schwinn Mirada? I've looked, and can't seem to find info on the bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

VOLVO S70 said:


> anybody else have any info on the Schwinn Mirada? I've looked, and can't seem to find info on the bike.


Thats usually not a good sign.

To be honest, it's not really worth your time to keep trying to get more info.
If you want, post up a picture and we can usually date and figure out where the bike falls in a line up.

Shayne and sgltrak's advice is spot on.


----------



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

i'll try to get a pic up of the bike. thanks


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Enjoy it for what it is.............I wouldnt stick any money into it. When we sold em new they weren't even considered off road worthy. 

What is cool is that you are into riding!


----------



## VOLVO S70 (Oct 20, 2006)

surlytman said:


> Enjoy it for what it is.............I wouldnt stick any money into it. When we sold em new they weren't even considered off road worthy.
> 
> What is cool is that you are into riding!


i'm not planning on investing any money outside of the normal, like new hand grips, better pedals, and probably a better saddle. at least the pedals and saddle i can take off if I have too. but yah, it's cool because now i'm off my a$$ and at least working out a little by riding.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

VOLVO S70 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, and also to the mountain bike riding. I picked up a Schwinn Mirada from my father in law, and i cleaned it up a bit. The bike really seems to be a nice one, but i was wondering how I go about trying to upgrade the front forks with some of the shock type forks? Or any info on the mirada as i've searched the net, but can't find to much info. I'm going to be using this bike until i get enough money to buy a newer and nicer one but for the time being, this will have to do. Any info would be great.
> Thanks,
> Marv


 The Mirada first appeared in the 1985 Schwinn catalog. That year, the top of the line model was the Cimarron. From there down it was the High Sierra, Sierra, Mirada and Mesa Runner. I believe the Mirada was made into the early 90's, so it's hard to say what year yours is from without a photo.
As everyone else suggested, ride it and save for a better bike. Don't put any major $$$ into upgrades.

Craig


----------



## BruceLayton (Sep 21, 2014)

bought a 1985 mirada new, attached specs I found on web. I still have it. road it like crazy for first to years in phoenix, AZ mostly on street but sometimes with son on his bmx bike. Past 6 years I bought a nw road bike, computer sized, and found out mirada was too large a frame, no wonder I never could total get comfortable on it.


----------



## gordogordo (Dec 20, 2020)

VOLVO S70 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum, and also to the mountain bike riding. I picked up a Schwinn Mirada from my father in law, and i cleaned it up a bit. The bike really seems to be a nice one, but i was wondering how I go about trying to upgrade the front forks with some of the shock type forks? Or any info on the mirada as i've searched the net, but can't find to much info. I'm going to be using this bike until i get enough money to buy a newer and nicer one but for the time being, this will have to do. Any info would be great.
> Thanks,
> Marv


My wife and I bought a pair of 15 speed Schwinn Miradas in Springfield, Mo. in July 1987, and rode them to Terlingua, Texas between Aug.1 and Oct 14 1987. We regretted not getting the 18 speed.


----------

